# ASUS EEEPC Seashell series F2, ESC funktioniern nicht



## Joerg66 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich versuche schon seit Tagen einen EEE PC vom USB-Stick zu booten, aber das Teil reagiert weder auf das Drücken der ESC-Taste, noch komme ich mit F2 ins Bios, noch mit F9 in irgendein anderes Menü.
Ich hatte mal etwas Gefunden, das bei Windows 7 Starter das irgendwie freigeschaltet werden muß, aber dieses Programm oder die Möglichkeit gibt es nicht, bzw. finde ich nicht !!!!
Hat da jemadn einen Tip für mich, wie ich da weiter komme?
LG Jörg


----------



## Joerg66 (28. Dezember 2014)

Was ich inzwischen gefunden habe:
Unter Windows soll es ein Programm geben "Asus Os Switch". In diesem Programm soll man das Betriebssystem von "Express Gate" auf "Windows" umstellen, damit die F2-Taste abgefragt wird. Dieses Programm habe ich aber auf dem Notebook nicht.
Also ohne Windows und dem Progamm kann kein neues Betriebssystem installiert werden. :-((


----------

